# CBD ISOLATE helped me now I need more info! plz help



## vaporizewashington (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey forum!
Long time grower here new to cancer but trying to kick its ass. Lymph nodes get swollen and Im achey after a long day. I mentioned this to a buddy , One of the guys in my mmj support group and he gave me some pure CBD isolate.

I want to know more about this stuff. He mentioned it was from american hemp and I smoked some. Instantly I could feel it calm me deep in my bones.... just wondering if anyone knows where to get some? 
Also has anyone else tried this, what is your experience? Any other cancer fighters out there who also find cbd helps with the aches?

Any info is appreciated


----------



## vaporizewashington (Sep 25, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## ilam (Sep 29, 2016)

vaporizewashington said:


> anyone?


Google phytodabs. They sell isolate... I Know there are a few more out there but that's the only legit one i know.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 9, 2016)

https://www.carolinahempcompany.com


----------



## mauricem00 (Oct 9, 2016)

I tried CBD e-juice and it helped with pain and hypertension but cannabis e-juice ( qwiso type) worked better. CBD e-juice is great when you need to be out and about


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 26, 2016)

High Vaporizewashington

I'm using CBD juice in an e-cig for my arthritis and it eases the pain but not a huge amount. Better is the coconut oil extract, cocobudder, I made with a CBD rich strain called Sweet Skunk CBD. 12%CBD, 7%THC. Pain relief lasts almost a full day with that. The buzz is milder and feels more like being tipsy on booze than stoned on pot. Quite nice actually. No morning hangover from a big dose the night before either.

Edibles are the way to go medicinally as you get all the medicine in you whereas smoking it you get less than 10%. Making edible oil extracts with butter, olive or coconut oils is easy and it's easier to tolerate much higher doses if the pot is not activated, (decarbed), prior to or during the extraction and just as effective at fighting the cancer.

Good luck.


----------



## cannadan (Oct 29, 2016)

http://www.cbdunlimited.com/cbd-crystals/


----------



## CannaZen (Oct 29, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> High Vaporizewashington
> Edibles are the way to go medicinally as you get all the medicine in you whereas smoking it you get less than 10%. Making edible oil extracts with butter, olive or coconut oils is easy and it's easier to tolerate much higher doses if the pot is not activated, (decarbed), prior to or during the extraction and just as effective at fighting the cancer.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm not sure that the terpenes will be absorbed by the gut like inhaling will.

Its true that a large amount of the content is combusted but 10% is a vast overstatement, its just untrue, Some people find it very effective. I definitely would not stress my body by inhibiting my breathing with a smoke while it is contending with cancer most definitely, that may just contribute to the type of environments cancer thrives in (for many reasons).

I mean the heat from a joint for example vaporizes a lot of the content much before the following flame then combusts the material, That can be deduced by the simple fact that the heat required for combustion is greater than that used by vaporizers.


I'm not sure about CBD but i know that THC is metabolized to the more potent form *11-Hydroxy-Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol* when ingested. THC has been found to have efficacy in terminating various cancer cells (most recently synthetic THC has been shown to be effective against leukemia cells). For this large doses taken orally may be required for the chance that it may have results.



> 11-Hydroxy-THC is subsequently metabolised further to 11-nor-9-carboxy-THC, which is not psychoactive but might still play a role in the analgesic and anti-inflammatory effects of cannabis.





vaporizewashington said:


> Hey forum!
> Long time grower here new to cancer but trying to kick its ass. Lymph nodes get swollen and Im achey after a long day. I mentioned this to a buddy , One of the guys in my mmj support group and he gave me some pure CBD isolate.
> 
> I want to know more about this stuff. He mentioned it was from american hemp and I smoked some. Instantly I could feel it calm me deep in my bones.... just wondering if anyone knows where to get some?
> ...


Hi VW! I may be preaching to the choir but If i were you i would put myself on mars by consuming edibles and vaporizing a couple of days straight just to see if it helps you the following week.

Allow me to splice from wikipedia. 



> Cannabidiol has a very low affinity for CB1 and CB2 receptors but acts as an indirect antagonist of their agonists.[23][24] While one would assume that this would cause cannabidiol to reduce the effects of THC, it may potentiate THC's effects by increasing CB1 receptor density or through another CB1-related mechanism.[25] It may also extend the duration of the effects of THC via inhibition of the cytochrome P-450-3A and 2C enzymes.[26]
> 
> Cannabidiol has been found to be an antagonist at the putative cannabinoid receptor, GPR55, a GPCR expressed in the caudate nucleus and putamen.[27] Cannabidiol has also been shown to act as a 5-HT1A receptor partial agonist,[28] an action which may be involved in its antidepressant,[29][30] anxiolytic,[30][31] and neuroprotective[32][33] effects. Cannabidiol is an allosteric modulator of μ and δ-opioid receptors.[34] Cannabidiol's pharmacological effects have also been attributed to PPAR-γ receptor agonism and intracellular calcium release.[8]
> 
> Research suggests that CBD may exert some of its pharmacological action through its inhibition of FAAH, which may in turn increase the levels of endocannabinoids, such as anandamide, produced by the body.[8] It has also been speculated that some of the metabolites of CBD have pharmacological effects that contribute to the biological activity of CBD


Its possible CBD may interact with THC already present in the body that has been built up. BTW, GPR55 has been thought of as the third cannabinoid receptor. *CBD Deep in the bones? *The caudate nucleus and putamen DO have connections to the spine.


I would not discount thc on cancer, there is still research coming out confirming its efficacy. I'm just not sure about immune function impact (inflammation does serve a purpose),

I've done a lot of obsessive reading of the chemical constituents that make up the different varietals of cannabis. The amount of information available about the individual constituents is overwhelming whereas the synergistic affects much more obscure.



Other constituents such as terpenoids also modulate the cannabinoid system, affect other receptors and include secondary abilities for example limonene can improve absorption of surrounding compounds IIRC.

A-Pinene is a favorite one of mine,


> At low exposure levels, α-Pinene is a bronchodilator in humans, and is highly bioavailable with 60% human pulmonary uptake with rapid metabolism or redistribution.[10] α-Pinene is an anti-inflammatory via PGE1,[10] and seems to be a broad-spectrum antibiotic.[11] It exhibits activity as an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, aiding memory.[10] Like borneol, verbenol and pinocarveol (−)-α-pinene is a positive modulator of GABAA receptors. It acts at the benzodiazepine binding site.[12]
> 
> α-Pinene forms the biosynthetic base for CB2 ligands


The power of breath is highly overlooked, deep breathing can have profound impact! 5 minutes a day at least. I dont know the research well but Oxygenated alkaline environments are not positive for cancerous cells (as proposed to thrive in acidic conditions as induced by sugar, sugar is also found to cause a lot of inflammation). Respiration regulates your body. During the day when you feel the need spend 5 minutes focusing exclusively on deep breath and it will make an enormous difference for you.



Caryophyllene


> β-caryophyllene, is a natural bicyclic sesquiterpene that is a constituent of many essential oils, especially clove oil, the oil from the stems and flowers of Syzygium aromaticum (cloves),[3] the essential oil of Cannabis sativa,[4] rosemary,[5] and hops.
> 
> Caryophyllene was shown to be selective agonist of cannabinoid receptor type-2 (CB2) and to exert significant cannabimimetic antiinflammatory effects in mice.[4] Antinociceptive,[33] neuroprotective,[34] anxiolytic and antidepressant [35] and anti-alcoholism [36] activity in in vitro studies and in rodent models have been reported. Whether this compound is able to modulate inflammatory processes in humans via the endocannabinoid system is yet unknown. However, it is found to elicit significant neuroprotection by its anti-inflammatory and antioxidant activities mediated by activation of the CB2 receptors in rats.[37] Caryophyllene does not bind to the centrally expressed cannabinoid receptor type-1 (CB1) and therefore does not exert psychoactive effects. However, phytocannabinoid-terpenoid interactions that could produce synergy with respect to treatment of pain, inflammation, depression, anxiety, addiction, epilepsy, cancer, fungal and bacterial infections (including methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus) are found





> Humulene is an isomer of β-caryophyllene, and the two are often found together as a mixture in many aromatic plants
> 
> Humulene has been found to produce anti-inflammatory effects in mammals, and has potential to be a tool in the management of inflammatory diseases. It produces similar effects to dexamethasone, and was found to decrease the edema formation caused by histamine injections.[22] Humulene produced inhibitory effects on tumor necrosis factor-α (TNFα) and interleukin-1 β (IL1B) generation in carrageenan-injected rats


----------



## Rooster802 (Nov 30, 2016)

I get my CBD from greenmountaincbd.com, no I don't work for them. I just haven't found another source that wasn't several times more expensive, these guys believe in what they are doing and are trying to offer this product at a fair price instead of gauging the market. And no, I don't work for them and have no personal interest, just happen to be a disabled veteran that relies on CBD (and THC for that matter) to keep myself from choking random people. Currently growing a 20/1 strain to make my own (Thunderstruck from Sin City Seeds) coconut oil pills. Anyway, if you can find someone selling it for less than $1/20 mg capsule then let me know!


----------

